# Looking for new friends and RP partners!



## DemiRabis0 (Jun 18, 2020)

Hey there! My name is Demi Rabis. I'm a genderfluid giant mutant locust chimera called an ortha, in a biologically female human suit. Now that introductions are out of the way...

Now I would prefer to RP with my OCs, but if you wanna RP with a new set of characters we can do that as well, I'm flexible.

Also, I will RP almost anything.

My limits are basicly scat fetishism, zoophilia, and pedophilia.

Also triggers include anyone who emphasizes illness or any sort of self harm for attention. Weird one I know. But it comes from dealing with a munchausens mom.  

Now that being said. I specialize in mature themes. I will RP stuff rated M. However I can keep it clean if need be. 


I don't really do fandoms. I mean, I'm a part of them. 
I just suck at playing the worlds and characters in character.
As far as weaknesses go, I am terrible at sudden romance and need it to build up. It's like, baby take me to dinner first. Y'know?

I'm mostly into fantasy and sci-fi in my RP themes.
School based RPs would also be a weakness for me considering I was homeschooled from a very young age. 

I prefer somewhat realism but given the entire nature of my characters, there can only be so much. Haha.
My specialty genres are mostly horror and humor.


Also, communication is key, let me know your limits and interests. Help me come up with plots.
Or heck there doesn't even need to be a plot, in some cases. We can just have our characters muck around and interact.
Also, I am fine with shortish responses. All I ask is that you don't be too lazy, the more description and detail the better. However it's not required, sometimes all that can be conjured up is a sentence. I will not bring out the tar and feathers if you can't come up with something. Haha.


Ultimately though, I'm doing this to branch out and make new friends. 


As far as availability goes, I live in the northern part of the states so my time aligns with that, I'm around on weekdays. Thursdays I'm usually busy, and the weekends are sometimes busy but I can squeeze in some time then usually.
So hit me up on Discord, if any of this interests you. I'm Demirabis0 and my number on there is #8791.

One last thing, I'd prefer somebody at least 18. No offense, I'd just rather associate with people my age.


----------



## Anon_the_human (Jun 18, 2020)

I'm interested!


----------



## DemiRabis0 (Jun 21, 2020)

@ Anon the human

What's your Discord?


----------



## Raever (Jun 21, 2020)

Friendship with a chimera you say?
I'm in. I have a weakness for the odd and unusual, and I promise that's a compliment.


----------



## DemiRabis0 (Jun 21, 2020)

@Raever 

Heya, nice to meet you! How are you? Do you have a Discord or other instant messenger?


----------



## Chaotic-clam (Jun 21, 2020)

Im interested too!


----------



## DemiRabis0 (Jun 21, 2020)

@Chaotic-clam 

Hey there!  Nice to meet you! Do you have a discord or other instant messenger?


----------



## Raever (Jun 21, 2020)

DemiRabis0 said:


> @Raever
> 
> Heya, nice to meet you! How are you? Do you have a Discord or other instant messenger?



I have telegram and discord. I tend to be more active with telegram though since it's on my work devices as well as home ones.


----------



## Anon_the_human (Jun 22, 2020)

DemiRabis0 said:


> @ Anon the human
> 
> What's your Discord?


I'll PM you it!


----------



## Chaotic-clam (Jun 22, 2020)

DemiRabis0 said:


> @Chaotic-clam
> 
> Hey there!  Nice to meet you! Do you have a discord or other instant messenger?



I have discord! I'll message you my info


----------



## Jwolfan (Dec 16, 2020)

DemiRabis0 said:


> Hey there! My name is Demi Rabis. I'm a genderfluid giant mutant locust chimera called an ortha, in a biologically female human suit. Now that introductions are out of the way...
> 
> Now I would prefer to RP with my OCs, but if you wanna RP with a new set of characters we can do that as well, I'm flexible.
> 
> ...


I'm down.


----------

